# Tom on screen Part 2



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Loved it! The first " coming and going " was great , too.. He is a real beauty. I can only imagine what Rusty and Penny would do in the puddle with him!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom does a great job mopping up those puddles for you. Nothing better than goldens and mud.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought he was in deeper water til he stood up...love it


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

love the Guinness colour he has going, no commentary this time


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It is a good job he was alone because there would have been a totally black Tom going home for a shampoo... lol!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That puddle looks like it was placed right there for him to enjoy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Tom,you are the move star.You have some great puddles for movies.Keep going.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

THANK YOU TOM FOR PUTTING A SMILE ON MY FACE THIS MORNING
I NEEDED IT
BUT ... WHERE'S THE SHAMPOO BUBBLE CLIP ???
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROLL IT DAVE !!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

is it a tennis ball that he's grabbing at the end?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I gave Tom the 5 star rating and a comment too! Ike doesn't have nice puddles like that where we are. I have a dry creek running through the lower back 40, that's about it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tom is so handsome muddy or not. He cracks me up. I love seeing how happy he is laying in that mud puddle. Nothing better than a happy golden in mud.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think Maggie and Cruiser need to come visit Tom.... They would love to find a field with water in it....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing like a morning dip to wake up!!!!! You better stock up on shampoo, looks like you're gonna need it!!!! What a gorgeous big boy!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> is it a tennis ball that he's grabbing at the end?


it sure is, those tennis balls rule our walk




paula bedard said:


> I gave Tom the 5 star rating and a comment too! Ike doesn't have nice puddles like that where we are. I have a dry creek running through the lower back 40, that's about it.


I've just seen your comment on youtube, think we're gonna have some fun with this video, I've even seen some more GRF members on there too




Maggies mom said:


> I think Maggie and Cruiser need to come visit Tom.... They would love to find a field with water in it....


Mary, I think all our fields have plenty of big puddles in them, it's been so wet just lately


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW I see you're enjoying that camera. It will give Tom even more excuses to look as hansome as he already is!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tom looks like a big sponge and he mops up a bunch of water. It looked like he was charging you at the very end...did you get wet!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What's with the white dogs and mud? Actually, Murphy desided to lay in a mud puddle this weekend.. twice..


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tom, the typical retriever! Why do they do that? A collie wouldn't lay down in a puddle! Paddle a little maybe but not lay. What a nice video of him on what looked like a nice dry day. Expect to take a dry dog home on a day like that!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My favorite part is early on, when he playfully looks at the camera like "what's that?", then promptly swivels his head to sniff the breeze. Youtube is alot of fun, and Tom is a good video star.


----------

